# Raccourcis me demande de valider une action



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours , quand je demande a Siri d'ouvrir les volets de la maison , il me demande de valider l'action sur l'écran , idem sur l'Apple Watch





Une idée ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2021)

Je ne trouve pas la solution 
Avez vous une idée ?


----------

